# Late ROTP



## Tuna (16 Nov 2011)

I have a question about ROTP, can one enter ROTP late, (i.e 2 or even 3 years into university)? And what is the minimum amount of time that one can spend in the reserves? is it easy to apply for ROTP after a short stint in the reserves? or is it hard to transfer out?


----------



## trampbike (17 Nov 2011)

Tuna said:
			
		

> I have a question about ROTP, can one enter ROTP late, (i.e 2 or even 3 years into university)?



Yes. As long as you're still at least one year away from getting your degree, you can apply.


----------



## canada94 (17 Nov 2011)

trampbike said:
			
		

> Yes. As long as you're still at least one year away from getting your degree, you can apply.



What he/she said, and if you end up getting your bachelors than you can simply apply as a DEO!

Good luck!


----------



## Tuna (17 Nov 2011)

canada94 said:
			
		

> What he/she said, and if you end up getting your bachelors than you can simply apply as a DEO!
> 
> Good luck!



and what about the reserves, if I sign up, how long am I in for?


----------



## Cui (18 Nov 2011)

with the reserves you can leave any time. Why don't you call up or go and visit a local recruiting centre? They can probably give you a better answer than any of here can.


----------



## Tuna (18 Nov 2011)

Cui said:
			
		

> with the reserves you can leave any time. Why don't you call up or go and visit a local recruiting centre? They can probably give you a better answer than any of here can.



I do not live in Canada, (although I am a born citizen) so I cannot visit, and I am in the process of finding a phone in the country in which I am living that will dial 1888/1800 numbers (the phones here cannot, as if to conspire against me) but I will call once I can get my gmail phone working


----------



## Jimmy_D (18 Nov 2011)

You should be able too make the call as long as you enter the country code first.


----------



## canada94 (18 Nov 2011)

Tuna said:
			
		

> I do not live in Canada, (although I am a born citizen) so I cannot visit, and I am in the process of finding a phone in the country in which I am living that will dial 1888/1800 numbers (the phones here cannot, as if to conspire against me) but I will call once I can get my gmail phone working



Email my friend


----------

